# Emanuel



## MickBrown (Aug 1, 2003)

What's goin on Emanuel. This is Mickey, I met you at Tybee on the 28th. I just wanted to thank you for all the help (shock leader, this website, etc.) This site is great and it's really going to help me a lot. I appreciate it. I live in Greenville, so I never really get the chance to get down to the surf that often because of school and football and work, but i will definitely be heading down every opportunity I get. Oh yeah, 2 days after I met you out there I hooked into something big. At first I thought it was a big ray, I felt like I was lifting up dead weight from the bottom. After about 10 minutes I brought this beast to the top. It was a huge turtle. I assume it was a loggerhead, I don't know many other species that hang out in the GA/SC, surf. A guy had a net and we brought him up. His head was about the size of mine. Anyways, I thought it was pretty interesting to pull up a turtle that size. But I wouldnt have brought him up w/o that shock leader you showed me. Oh yeah, I also hooked into and brought up about a 5 ft. blacktip. I think it was anyways, I didn't get a good look. But right when we netted him, I was stupid and got too far back of the railings of the pier and my damn line cut on the railing with the sharks weight. But it was fun fishing with you and gaining some of your insight. Hope to do it again soon when I'm down. Thanks again.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That shock leader is the shiznit isn't it?

Too bad you had to bring up a turtle. Every now and then, it happens. I just cut the line as close to them as I can and then send them on their way. Poor little buggers, I swear they have about one brain cell.

As for the sharks, that's what about the majority of the slobs out there are fishing for. I love catching those sharks, but I refuse to be lumped in with those @ssclowns who have no idea what they're doing. Next time you come down, let me know and I'll show you how to catch some monster bull reds.

Let me know when you come down and I'll show you how to catch the big boys.

Emanuel


----------



## MickBrown (Aug 1, 2003)

You bet. It's about time for me to start targeting things other than the sharks. I want to learn some technique other than "chucking out a big bloody chunk of meat" and waiting. Running live bait is something I want to master. The next time I come down, it will be about the time the reds are coming through. I'm definitely not going to miss that. I'll let you know.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Using a king rig is an excellent way to run live bait and keep it in one area. That eliminates the possibility of it running over the top of everything else in the water and tangling up. Those little finger mullet I used the other day can be tossed out there without too much trouble.

The whole "sharkfishing" thing at Tybee is so funny because the majority of the people who fish out there have no idea what they are doing. Some of the ones who do finally learned about shock leaders, biminis, circle hooks and not dogging the critters in. I'm surprised the ones I netted that day were even brought in. Then again, they didn't have much size to them.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

whats up emanuel, 

I might be able to get down early april. You think the drum will be there then. I found a cornado at boaters world and still have a 50 dollar certificate so im picking one up for them.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The drum might be here, depends on the winter weather and how severe it was.


----------

